# TV-Out bei GF2MX



## Moartel (26. September 2001)

Ich habe eine GeForce2 MX 400 in nem Komplettsystem. Da ich jetzt mal probieren will einen meiner DivX-Filme auf ne VHS-Kassette aufzunehmen, müsste ich wissen ob der Detonator 21.81 den TV-Out unterstützt (halte ich für fragwürdig). Das Problem ist dass ich nicht so recht weiß was für eine Karte das ist, und aus dem was SiSoft Sandra 2001 mir vorsetzt auch noch ned ganz schlau geworden bin. 

Kann es sein dass MSI Grafikkarten herstellt? Evtl. auch nur für OEMs?


----------



## Matthias_ (26. September 2001)

MSI stellt auch Grafikkarten her. Hab eine im meinem Computer...


----------

